# 4212 PorterCable DoveTail Jig-easy to learn OR not?



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

New dovetail Jig…unfamiliar with it…
Any GOOD, USEFUL, UN-COMPLICATED…
advise?


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Use plenty of scrap stock milled to same sizes you will be using for your finished project, get a dialed in fit/adjustments, then bang em out.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

very easy


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Very easy; here's a video.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The two keys are:

1. Play around with it so you understand the effect of different adjustments.
2. Like Shane said, use scrap to get everything dialed in just right before you start cutting on your good stock.

Oh, and…..

3. Be sure to stop routing when you get to the last slot on the left. A sharp dovetail bit cuts aluminum rather nicely. (DAMHIKT)


----------



## harley04 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had mine about 2 weeks and can confirm, use lots of scrap until it is dialed in. After that go with it. The online video Nitewalker mentioned is helpful but you need to watch it a couple times as the camera work is not great


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the 4210 (doesn't do thru DTs). Did 1 test for the half blind DTs, got it set, works good.
Wish now that I had the thru DT capabilities, but I'll just buy the needed parts.
Bill


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

"3. Be sure to stop routing when you get to the last slot on the left. A sharp dovetail bit cuts aluminum rather nicely."

I second that. Carbide box joint bits also cut into steel off set stops.


----------



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha, I hear ya…thanks all.


----------

